# Arboreal T's



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

What do you folks think would be the best arboreal spider for the novice keeper? I'd like a nice large spider. Wont be till I've spent a good few months learning from the spider I've got and the G. Pulchra am planning to buy on Thurs. I do like the look of the pocies but slightly put of by them being so agressive, can you folks suggest a few spiders I can read up on?

Any suggestions from you all would be great.


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Well if your wanting a more docile one look no further than an avic!!


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Avic's are the best arboreal spiders for beginners


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Robert Manrique said:


> Well if your wanting a more docile one look no further than an avic!!





MaxJay said:


> Avic's are the best arboreal spiders for beginners


Thanks I'll spend the next few months reading and thinking about what I'd like to have.


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

The only downside for me is that they can be a real pain to get from sling to adult, luckily all my versicolors haven't been a problem


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Robert Manrique said:


> The only downside for me is that they can be a real pain to get from sling to adult, luckily all my versicolors haven't been a problem


I'll be buying a sub adult when the time comes.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> What do you folks think would be the best arboreal spider for the novice keeper? I'd like a nice large spider. Wont be till I've spent a good few months learning from the spider I've got and the G. Pulchra am planning to buy on Thurs. I do like the look of the pocies but slightly put of by them being so agressive, can you folks suggest a few spiders I can read up on?
> 
> Any suggestions from you all would be great.


H Mac? Very friendly and very weak venom, very docile and slow


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I couldn't agree more! Everything that I wish a H mac actually was lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Robert Manrique said:


> Well if your wanting a more docile one look no further than an avic!!





MaxJay said:


> Avic's are the best arboreal spiders for beginners


yep defo avics!



AilsaM said:


> I'll be buying a sub adult when the time comes.


a sexed juv would be fine- it's only the slings that are delicate. peru purple, versicolor, & kwitari river green are all nice ones. avicularia 'avicularia'(='guyana') is the easiest one to get, though.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Spider jake said:


> H Mac? Very friendly and very weak venom, very docile and slow


 

absolute CRAP!!!

Sorry spider jake dunno where you got this from.... Try FAST VERY STRONG VENOM and NOT docile in any manor....


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> a sexed juv would be fine- it's only the slings that are delicate. peru purple, versicolor, & kwitari river green are all nice ones. avicularia 'avicularia'(='guyana') is the easiest one to get, though.


Wont be for a while yet and will prob buy from TSS, I wont hurry into a 3rd spider though, I need to learn from what I have first.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> absolute CRAP!!!
> 
> Sorry spider jake dunno where you got this from.... Try FAST VERY STRONG VENOM and NOT docile in any manor....




and if it was supposed to be a joke it was a totally stupid and irresponsible one to make


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> H Mac? Very friendly and very weak venom, very docile and slow





Dr3d said:


> absolute CRAP!!!
> 
> Sorry spider jake dunno where you got this from.... Try FAST VERY STRONG VENOM and NOT docile in any manor....





[email protected] said:


> and if it was supposed to be a joke it was a totally stupid and irresponsible one to make


 
The above does concern me, I'm a beginner and look for suitable spiders for novice keepers, spiders I can learn from etc etc.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ive been reading up on beginner spiders and believe Avic versicolour to be a good one  I have just ordered one from TSS


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe that Cambridgei are a great spider, hardy, fast growing and get to a nice size


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TEENY said:


> I believe that Cambridgei are a great spider, hardy, fast growing and get to a nice size


Thank you, another to add to my list esp as I am liking spiders which grow to a nice size.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

cambridgei are the best starter arboreal in hardiness, impressiveness and 'teach that spiders are a hands off pets'- ness

in my opinion you wont find a better species to take steps into arboreal Ts with


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Thank you, another to add to my list esp as I am liking spiders which grow to a nice size.


They are pretty bombproof even from tiny 1-2 cm slings so you would have the benefit of growing it on yourself. They are beautiful too, very underrated imo 







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> cambridgei are the best starter arboreal in hardiness, impressiveness and 'teach that spiders are a hands off pets'- ness
> 
> in my opinion you wont find a better species to take steps into arboreal Ts with


Thanks very much



TEENY said:


> They are pretty bombproof even from tiny 1-2 cm slings so you would have the benefit of growing it on yourself. They are beautiful too, very underrated imo
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.imageimageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image


Wow Teeny that is one really beautiful spider, I do really like that and def high up on my list this spider will be


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Teeny that is one really beautiful spider, I do really like that and def high up on my list this spider will be


Thank you, thats two of my bigger cambs, they are about hand sized so quite big


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're going to go for a _Psalmopoeus_ it has to be a nice _P. irminia_...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> If you're going to go for a _Psalmopoeus_ it has to be a nice _P. irminia_...
> 
> image
> 
> image


Love these too, but mine was always hidden lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Love these too, but mine was always hidden lol


Funny that, mine are the opposite. The _P. cambridgei_ is rarely out whereas the _P. irminia_ is often sat out. 

:gasp:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> If you're going to go for a _Psalmopoeus_ it has to be a nice _P. irminia_...
> 
> image
> 
> image


Another really lovely spider, looks a bit smaller than the one Teeny showed me.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Another really lovely spider, looks a bit smaller than the one Teeny showed me.


These species females can get quite big and broad too, just not quite as big if memory serves me right, the female irminia have that colouring but the males are dull and brown. The cambs tend to look similar for both sexes except the males have been a little more olive in my experience.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TEENY said:


> They are pretty bombproof even from tiny 1-2 cm slings so you would have the benefit of growing it on yourself. They are beautiful too, very underrated imo
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.imageimageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.image


 
Teeny are these spiders easy to find, I'm really liking yours a lot so I can see me going with this once I've gained in knowledge a bit more from keeping the spider(s) I have.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

P. cambridgei are easy to get hold of although you might have more trouble finding an adult. Slings are often available on these forum for a couple of pounds, and they can get to adult in 2 yrs.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> P. cambridgei are easy to get hold of although you might have more trouble finding an adult. Slings are often available on these forum for a couple of pounds, and they can get to adult in 2 yrs.


 
How come they're hard to find as adults?

I'll keep an eye out on here for them.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> How come they're hard to find as adults?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on here for them.


only because people are more likely to hang onto them for breeding stock. You can pick up AFs for 25-30 quid if you're patient enough to wait for one to come up


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's my evil cow with the sac she had last year










and here she is coming out to kill me :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> here's my evil cow with the sac she had last year
> 
> image
> 
> ...


She's awesome and stunning :flrt:

Once am ready for an arboreal I really think I'm gonna go for one of these :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I would recommend them over avics anytime. Avics are cute and fluffy but they do hide a lot! And cambridgei are tough as old boots.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I would recommend them over avics anytime. Avics are cute and fluffy but they do hide a lot! And cambridgei are tough as old boots.


They are just so stunning and an impressive size too.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TEENY said:


> I believe that Cambridgei are a great spider, hardy, fast growing and get to a nice size





[email protected] said:


> cambridgei are the best starter arboreal in hardiness, impressiveness and 'teach that spiders are a hands off pets'- ness
> 
> in my opinion you wont find a better species to take steps into arboreal Ts with


 
I kind of agree, they are a fast aboreal tho and you need to be on the ball with them  
But as the others have said, a great entrance to aboreals, will give you an idea of the differences between the ab's and ter's


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I would recommend them over avics anytime. Avics are cute and fluffy but they do hide a lot! And cambridgei are tough as old boots.


I definitely agree with this.....cambridgei are one of my favorites, our M/M has left us with 6 sacs of babies.......he traveled extensively, lol.........before he sadly lost to the last female he was with...but his legacy lives on. :2thumb:

Ailsa, should you decide this is the aboreal you'd like to go with, when you're ready pm myself or Dr3d.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonstone said:


> I definitely agree with this.....cambridgei are one of my favorites, our M/M has left us with 6 sacs of babies.......he traveled extensively, lol.........before he sadly lost to the last female he was last with...but his legacy lives on. :2thumb:
> 
> Ailsa, should you decide this is the aboreal you'd like to go with, when you're ready pm myself or Dr3d.


 
hahaha talk about do the sales pitch lolol no only joking, she will no doubt send you one up for the postage


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> H Mac? Very friendly and very weak venom, very docile and slow


You div, have you got confused with a big mac here!?

Im still very much a beginner, I have 4 pokies and a p.irminia, treat them with the respect they deserve do the research and you can get what you want, I have had no problems with mine, you just always have to be aware of venom potency and the speed they possess dont take risks or shortcuts, any rehoming ive done has been either outside or in the bath and has all gone well.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Cambridgei and irminia are both lovely Ts :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> I kind of agree, they are a fast aboreal tho and you need to be on the ball with them
> But as the others have said, a great entrance to aboreals, will give you an idea of the differences between the ab's and ter's


Oh of course, am on the ball with the one I have as she's a fast wee thing lol



Moonstone said:


> I definitely agree with this.....cambridgei are one of my favorites, our M/M has left us with 6 sacs of babies.......he traveled extensively, lol.........before he sadly lost to the last female he was with...but his legacy lives on. :2thumb:
> 
> Ailsa, should you decide this is the aboreal you'd like to go with, when you're ready pm myself or Dr3d.


Really, will you have them for sale? Prob wont be for a few months.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm considering the step to arboreals the two I'm considering most are P.irminia ( only thing worrying me is bite potency can only find reports that conflict a lot) beautiful colouring or the other I'm considering would be a A. versicolor beautiful colours sling-adult supposedly very docile my only reserves is the fact they fire poo at you and are supposedly difficult to raise from sling ( I think a lot of people over humidify them or lack ventilation and blame it on incorrect caresheets, personally a caresheet to me is a base idea.. Use the tarantula reaction to determine the rest of the husbandry as each individual will prefer slight differences).


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Im still very much a beginner, I have 4 pokies and a p.irminia, treat them with the respect they deserve do the research and you can get what you want, I have had no problems with mine, you just always have to be aware of venom potency and the speed they possess dont take risks or shortcuts, any rehoming ive done has been either outside or in the bath and has all gone well.


i agree 
pokies arnt aggressive 
they are just defensive and easily startled 
my p.cambridgei slings where way more skittish and annoying as any of my pokie slings :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

ahhhh damn!!! i was in a lesson at school and writting it fast (teacher was telling somone of outside :L) :/ i didnt mean H mac....... sorry i might have put that becuase i was thinking of getting a H mac in a few months :/ sorry wasnt being horrible, i was suposed to say any of the avics ! like the versi colour and the avic avic ! my A. avic is lovely and you can get them of TSS for 19.99 !


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Really, will you have them for sale? Prob wont be for a few months.


Yes, we will/do. Theres been some great suggestions, have a think, and when the time comes, whether it's us or someone else, theres enough people to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

ive only got three arboreals, an avic. Azuraklassi (powder blue pink toe), p. cambridgei (trinidad chevron), and a p. rufilata (redslate ornamental) which i only got yesterday, but i could recommend the avic, always out and about, lovely hammocks everywhere lol.. the chevron is always hiding thou, and aparently the pokie i got yesterday is a borrower not a climber:bash::lol2:

im getting a p. irminia soon thou:mf_dribble: 

all the best with whatever you decide alisa:2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> ive only got three arboreals, an avic. Azuraklassi (powder blue pink toe), p. cambridgei (trinidad chevron), and a p. rufilata (redslate ornamental) which i only got yesterday, but i could recommend the avic, always out and about, lovely hammocks everywhere lol.. the chevron is always hiding thou, and aparently the pokie i got yesterday is a borrower not a climber:bash::lol2:
> 
> im getting a p. irminia soon thou:mf_dribble:
> 
> all the best with whatever you decide alisa:2thumb:



Your pokie isnt a burrower! If its a sling, like some of mine they will go underground, but as they grow will become more arboreal!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Psalmopoeus every day for me . Fantastic spiders with a fiesty side. My 1st arb was a P.cambridgei


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Your pokie isnt a burrower! If its a sling, like some of mine they will go underground, but as they grow will become more arboreal!


its 8cm LS, not a sling, the peeps i got it of yesterday said it dont like to climb it just burrows, i got it in an arboreal set up but i woke up this morning and found it had moved, to under a bit of bark on the floor, the bugger must be all kinds of confused lol...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Spider jake said:


> H Mac? Very friendly and very weak venom, very docile and slow


*face palm*



Dr3d said:


> absolute CRAP!!!
> 
> Sorry spider jake dunno where you got this from.... Try FAST VERY STRONG VENOM and NOT docile in any manor....





[email protected] said:


> and if it was supposed to be a joke it was a totally stupid and irresponsible one to make


^ this and this :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> ive only got three arboreals, an avic. Azuraklassi (powder blue pink toe), p. cambridgei (trinidad chevron), and a p. rufilata (redslate ornamental) which i only got yesterday, but i could recommend the avic, always out and about, lovely hammocks everywhere lol.. the chevron is always hiding thou, and aparently the pokie i got yesterday is a borrower not a climber:bash::lol2:
> 
> im getting a p. irminia soon thou:mf_dribble:
> 
> all the best with whatever you decide *alisa*:2thumb:


Because of the highlighted typo you will be severely dealt with :devil:
(I hate the name Alisa:devil


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Moonstone said:


> Yes, we will/do. Theres been some great suggestions, have a think, and when the time comes, whether it's us or someone else, theres enough people to lead you in the right direction.


Will definately be having a good think from now on, thank you.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Because of the highlighted typo you will be severely dealt with :devil:
> (I hate the name Alisa:devil


oh damn, sorry ailsa:blush: my bad, dont punish me too bad:lol2:

i blame my mates laptop:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> oh damn, sorry ailsa:blush: my bad, dont punish me too bad:lol2:
> 
> i blame my mates laptop:whistling2:


I will give you a good whipping :whip: if you do it again my friend :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

And now the thread gets all creepy :shock:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I will give you a good whipping :whip: if you do it again my friend :lol2:


oooooooh, sounds good, might have to "accidently" slip up again:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Biggys said:


> And now the thread gets all creepy :shock:


Oh shush Tyler :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> oooooooh, sounds good, might have to "accidently" slip up again:whistling2:


Behave or the mods will tell me off :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Behave or the mods will tell me off :blush:


Infract, ban, burn at the stake! Lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Infract, ban, burn at the stake! Lol


Oh no :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> oooooooh, sounds good, might have to "accidently" slip up again:whistling2:


You don't know what you are letting yourself in for dude...:lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Oh shush Tyler :lol2:


NEVAH!!!!!!!!!! :war:



Jonb1982 said:


> Infract, ban, *burn at the stake!* Lol


Didn't they used to do that to witches ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Biggys said:


> You don't know what you are letting yourself in for dude...:lol2:
> 
> 
> NEVAH!!!!!!!!!! :war:


Oi you cheeky sod :lol2: & you will shush when your told to on my threads sir :whip:


----------

